# New gear addition!



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I finally have a ghillie suit. I have always wanted one( dang sniper movies ). Here it is.









Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Where'd ya go?


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Gators wouldn't know notice you in the swamp


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

know


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I have one like that, too. It seems as though every bush with thorns jumps out at me and grabs the thing and won't let go. Other than that, it can be a good trick. Ask any sniper.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Yup I can't wait to prank people and win more paintball games.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Wolf w/243 (Aug 12, 2013)

Glenway is correct. I'm in the desert hunting coyotes. Everything in the desert has thorns or stickers. I have a Ghillie suit just like it also picks up every tiny twig, thistle, etc. One stand and an hour of picking trash out of the suit. I should have bought the leaf style.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It has its place, though. I've used mine from a prone position and sitting under a white pine and had deer all around me - until they got downwind, that is. I felt pretty sneaky in that thing.


----------



## Provost (Sep 16, 2013)

You can read up about how to make it yourself. You can fully customize the colours and materials as well as give you something to do, quite a bit cheaper as well!


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Provost said:


> You can read up about how to make it yourself. You can fully customize the colours and materials as well as give you something to do, quite a bit cheaper as well!


I tried the DIY and ended up with $100+ material list. This one was on sale for $50 at Gander Mountain. I haven't used it yet, but will post a report once I do.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Provost (Sep 16, 2013)

That sucks! I made one with some netting and dyed burlap strips. Used needle and thread as well as gorilla glue


----------



## frogman (Nov 21, 2013)

You might wanna go season it before use or you'll stand out like a sore... oh yeah dogs are color blind...lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547


----------



## straightshot (Sep 2, 2013)

We have a local store with the snow camo style ghillie suit on sale right now, Think I need one.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

straightshot said:


> We have a local store with the snow camo style ghillie suit on sale right now, Think I need one.


"It's better to have and not need , than not have and need"- some old guy


----------

